# REHOME: Near Orangeville, Ontario



## lovethetailyall (Apr 18, 2007)

My baby girl Roxy is looking for a new home...itry to ceep up with her constant "I want attenchion all the time" Butbeucse of school i cant give her all the play she wants!!:XIgot her from a lady whos husban was alergic and they had to get rid ofher RIGHT AWAY! so i took her in...she has had a few homes and wasnever able to handle becuse she ATTACKED them..she came to me and nowshe cuddles and followes me...she is litter trained...comes with a WARErabbit cage! There may be a Extreamly small adoption fee!I need herto go to a great home...she needs to live out her life better then itwas at previous places!ray:She is a year and a fewmonths..as i was told..i got her at the bigging of winter.....she is ahollend lop.....Help her out please... but if its not to mutch i wouldlike to come see her some time too..i will miss her Roxy'ness!:missyou


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 18, 2007)

pict


----------



## ebunnbunne (Apr 18, 2007)

aww she's cute! i have been wanting another....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, Susan! :singing:

Here's a Baby look-a-like for you!!!

And in your area, too!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 18, 2007)

Has she been spayed?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

Aww she is adorable! I dont think shes spayed, Susan. But she is just precious.


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 18, 2007)

no she ant spayed...anyone interested or knowanyone who may want her...she hasent had a good life till now and iwant her to go to some who will understand her and be able to love herlike she would love you......


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 18, 2007)

*Do you think you may be able to take her...? I know sheisent spayed but she is a sweetie! i could bring her to meetyou??:?She is funny!...I know there is a show in brooklinagin soon...i think there is a fair..i think..do you know? anyways ifthere is im probally going and i could bring her with me! for you tomeet her!*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Has she been spayed?
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ebunnbunne (Apr 19, 2007)

oooohhhhhhh i want her really bad! orangeville area did you say? how much is the adoption fee??


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 19, 2007)

Im actuly right outside tottenham! umm maby $20for a fee..thats all! P.M me if you interested! ohh Please...are youthe onw ho showes at ballycroy?


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 19, 2007)

If she isn't spayed and you know someone fromthis board willing to help out, why not waive the fee? Theyare going to have to invest in the spay so they could put the $20towards that, no?

A fee is a good thing for Joe Blow public but if you know someone here who can help out, that might be a good idea.


----------



## ebunnbunne (Apr 19, 2007)

*lovethetailyall wrote:*


> Im actuly right outside tottenham! umm maby $20 for afee..thats all! P.M me if you interested! ohh Please...are you the onwho showes at ballycroy?


yes i am. i still don't know if i cantake her, my mom still isn't sure. but if no one takes her i might beable to.


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 19, 2007)

she has been up for adoption for about 2months..i would love if you could take her!! can you maby atleat meether?Maby it may spark your interest!


----------



## ebunnbunne (Apr 20, 2007)

yes yess! good idea! when?? does she come with a cage?


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 20, 2007)

Heck yea it a WARE rabbit cage...its worth like$100 i think and she comes with accsesories and her litter and toys ofcourse!! She went to my friends today and her and 4 rabbits and 2piggys played together and ran around!! sooo cute!!!!Buther and the othr rabbit spot(spot is the boss) had to ceep beingseperated becuse they both wanted to be BOSS!

WHat days are good for you?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 21, 2007)

*lovethetailyall wrote:*


> She went to my friends today and her and 4 rabbits and 2piggys played together and ran around!! sooo cute!!!!


Please tell me none of those rabbits were intact males.


----------



## ebunnbunne (Apr 21, 2007)

hehe i don't think so, she proably knows better!


----------



## ebunnbunne (Apr 21, 2007)

hey lovethetailyall, idon't think i'll be able to take her!:Xmom said no, wedon't want another, we meaning *her!* lol i'm so sorry, i hope shecan go to a good home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ahhhhh sosaddd!!!:cry4::bigtears:

!!lizzy:cry2 and shugar:bunny19


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 21, 2007)

oh..ok.


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 21, 2007)

*course not..all girls*

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> *lovethetailyall wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She wentto my friends today and her and 4 rabbits and 2 piggys played togetherand ran around!! sooo cute!!!!
> ...


----------



## ebunnbunne (Apr 24, 2007)

i hope you can find her a good home! she soundslike she deserves somewhere permanent- i wish i could taker her... heyany one else want her???????


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 25, 2007)

No i have been looking around and everone whatsa *baby* bunny.. :?The thing is it has to go to someoneexperinced..becuse of her past she need more *work* you have tounderstand how she lived before..some reaction to things..a little kidwould try to grab her fast and she may jump at them..nexed thing youknow mom want bunny OUT!...she is way better then how she used to be!but like i said she needs some more bonding..and i want a permententhome to finsish it so they get to know her rally good


----------

